# Bucket control stick leaking



## roaddawg (May 25, 2017)

Last year I purchased a 1995 Dae Dong L3502D 35 hp 4 cyl diesel tractor. It was built in South Korea on a licensed Kubota design, and many of the parts have the Kubota logo on it. Alls been good until yesterday.

It's not a tractor issue, but the attached front end bucket loader (Vtek V4a) has developed a leak in the control (joy) stick area. Just trying to figure out how to dismantle it and repair it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The VTEC loader is chinese, and parts are likely unavailable. My recommendation is to unbolt the loader valve and take it to a hydraulic repair shop. It is possible they may have generic metric seals and O rings that will fit.


----------



## roaddawg (May 25, 2017)

thanks! I will try looking up some hydraulic shops locally


----------

